# Waz a ham?



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

my momma is getting dis ting called a "ham" tomorrowz. I fawt ham was hoomin foodz? but she sez itz a fuzzeh? seems berry suspishus to dis bun. 

:whatever dat ham better not gitz any of MAH luvins.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 26, 2012)

A Ham is a type of fuzzy. Our mommy really wants a ham but daddy says they can not be trusted (he really says that)....So no ham for us but you should tell us all about your ham...


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> A Ham is a type of fuzzy. Our mommy really wants a ham but daddy says they can not be trusted (he really says that)....So no ham for us but you should tell us all about your ham...



My mommy just laughed really hard at that! She thinks Fraggles' and Muppet's dad is funny for saying that! 
My mom and I would love to hear about your new fuzzy ham friend!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 26, 2012)

Dis is a ham...As you can see they stuffs there cheeks with all the veggies....You better be careful


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

OH NOES NOT MAH VEGGIES! dat ham can have da lettiz and stuffs, i only wants da pears.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 26, 2012)

A ham will take all the pears to and put them in its cheeks. Youz better start learning how to put stuffs in your cheeks....or youz might starve!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 26, 2012)

Cosmo....Fraggles here. I recommend humping the ham. Hump it until its good and submissive..... Like this kitty here...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2012)

Still abusing the cat we see!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

But I don't wanna starve! I'll waste away to nuffin! 

Momma not sure if da ham is comin cause her fwend is not answering her foneee  and she is angry!

Poor kitty, you know he dusnt like to be humpd, Fraggles!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 26, 2012)

we have a hammy pet... or we did 'till mommy built him a bin cage and took him away from us 'cause she said Nala would jump on his bin and then jump out of the pen  we might getted him back tho cuz she got us new pens that are really tall!

she got anofer ham too but hasn't gotted pics yet... that one's a girl like us. mommy says she might be preggers 'cause our boy hammy humped her at the pet store, but we don't kno what humping is so we's confuzed.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Well you can keep you'z hammy. mommys friend teased us and now we'z not gettin da hammy, so now instead momma bought me lots of toys. :3


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and momma bought me dem baby ring tingies. I lubs dem and i chews em a lot but i cant get my teefs in da hole cause of my big ol' nose.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 27, 2012)

I never thought about letting the buns and gerbils play together. I might just have to have a date. My gerbil boys are kind of old though (5 years old) so they will probably only play with Becky and Gary, much calmer and smaller than miss Sophie who might hurt them.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm always super careful about it, like if a bunn is in the hammy playpen, I'll shield their rear end the moment it looks like they're thinking about jumping out. I've heard of them killing a guinea pig with one mis-placed kick, so I'm sure the same could happen with a hammy or other small rodent.

(I used coroplast to make a smooth-sided playpen for the hammies so they can't climb out )


----------

